# Erstes 80plus "Gold" Desktop-Netzteil von NXP gebaut



## Rain_in_may84 (25. Juli 2008)

Die erst 2 Jahre alte Philips Tochter NXP Semiconductors hat als erster Hersteller ein Desktop-Netzteil gebaut, welches von der 80plus.org ein 80plus Zertifikat in Gold bekommen hat.

Es ist nach dem Server Netzteil PS-2901-1D-LF von Dell erst das zweite Netzteil überhaupt, welches das Gold-Siegel bekommen hat.
 Das NXP Modell hat eine Nennleistung von 250W und hat bei dem Test der 80plus.org eine durchschnittliche Effizienz von 90,47% erreicht. Die maximale Effizienz betrug 92,97% bei 20% Auslastung und die minimale Effizienz betrug 87,65% bei 100% Auslastung.

Ein 80plus Zertifikat in Gold bekommen Netzteile, die zwischen 20 und 100% Auslastung einen Wirkungsgrad von mindestens 87% und bei 50% Auslastung mindestens 90% Wirkungsgrad  vorweisen können. Die Goldauszeichnung ist derzeit die höchste Auszeichnung der Organisation und stellt somit die höchsten Anforderungen an die Netzteile.


 Es bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass die Tests mit 115 Volt Wechselstrom durchgeführt wurden und das man wenn man die Netzteile mit 220 Volt betreibt einen normalerweise noch einmal um1 bis 2% besseren Wirkungsgrad bekommt.


 Quelle: The 80 PLUS Program | Home / PDF


----------



## KTMDoki (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*

nicht schlecht her specht


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*

wäre sicherlich auch mal interessant zu wissen, wieviel das netzteil kostet und ob noch stärkere versionen zu erwarten sind...

aber ansonsten muss ich sagen: tolle leistung von NXP


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*

Richtig wäre gewesen, dass NXP das erste Desktop Netzteil mit Gold Zertifizierung gebaut hat. Der erste Netzteilhersteller überhaupt, welcher sich den goldenen Sticker anheften darf, ist Dell. Die haben es bereits am 25.06. mit einem Servernetzteil geschafft.

http://80plus.org/manu/psu/News/062... 80 PLUS Gold Power Supplies _PC Magazine.pdf


----------



## Fifadoc (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*

also 92% ist schon echt ne hausnummer, find ich oO
scheint nen ordentliches netzteil zu sein, lediglich halt etwas zu klein für einen gaming rechner, aber für HTPC o. office kiste ist es sicher ein schön effektives stromspar modell.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*

@ Klutten
THX noch gar nicht gewusst, ich hab mich nämlich schon gewundert warum auf einmal bei 80+ Gold da stand Dell und nicht NXP. 
Hab gedacht das ist ein Fehler. Du kannst ja Überschrift abändern wenn du magst, wäre nett von dir.

MFG


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2008)

Endlich ein vernuenftiges kleines NT. Mal sehen wie der Preis ist.


----------



## px2 (25. Juli 2008)

also 250W mit 90% effizienz ist echt nicht übel und das mit 110V, normalerweise ist es ja eher machbar NTs mit hoher Leistung sprich mehr als 1000W effizienter zu machen, meist sind die für den Normalo PC eher ineffizienter. 

Und mit 250W kann man schon etwas anfangen, das wäre genug für meinen pc, wie siehts mit preis und verfügbarkeit aus


----------



## vogelscheuche (25. Juli 2008)

Ich denke man sollte sich nicht allzu viel aus diesem Zertifikat machen. Es gibt bereits andere Netzteile mit einem Wirkungsgrad von nahezu 87%, wie hier z.B. das Coolermaster.


----------



## TheSomberlain (25. Juli 2008)

Es geht aber darum, dass man sieht, dass die NT Technik noch nicht am Ende ist und die Hersteller immernoch in der Lage sind NT's zu optimieren. Da freut sich auch mein Geldbeutel drüber. Ich bezahle für nen neues Netzteil eh genug Geld, da ich ein qualitativ hochwertiges haben möchte, da is jeder später eingesparte Euro eine Freude!

Hoffe, dass noch andere Netzteilhersteller das in der nächsten Zeit schaffen, aber soweit ne super Nachricht von NXP


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2008)

Was mich freut ist das es endlich mal weis Kleines gibt und nicht nur die 700W Rul0r NT's


----------



## Hardrunner (25. Juli 2008)

gut und schön, aber is das nich bei mehr watt auch schwieriger die effiziens zu halten? meine so wegen 250w und so..

klasse nt sons! mehr davon im 500w bereich !


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> lediglich halt etwas zu klein für einen gaming rechner, aber für HTPC o. office kiste ist es sicher ein schön effektives stromspar modell.



Also, so pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen: das 250W NT würde einen übertakteten E8x00 Prozessor und eine übertaktete 8800 GTS locker wegstecken.




px2 schrieb:


> wie siehts mit preis und verfügbarkeit aus



das ist es halt ich habe nichtmal auf der Herstellerseite was zu dem NT gefunden. Und üer den Preis gibt´s auch keine Auskunft 



vogelscheuche schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sich nicht allzu viel aus diesem Zertifikat machen. Es gibt bereits andere Netzteile mit einem Wirkungsgrad von nahezu 87%, wie hier z.B. das Coolermaster.



Warum? das ist eine gute Angabe den Wirkungsgradbereich von einen NT u erkennen. Denn die Hersteller können viel auf die Verpackung drucken  So kann mans gleich sehen was wirklich effizient ist und was nicht.
Zudem halte ich nicht viel von Cooler Master, die haben eine zu instabile Spannung.
Und das mit den 87% Wirkungsgrad ist auch etwas weit hergeholt, beim 115V Test schaffte das CM 850W gerade einen Wirkungsgrad von max 86% und das Ding hat nichteinmal ein 80+Bronze bekommen. Weiterhin sind der Preis von mind. 145€ kein Pappenstiehl und man braucht um das NT im ordentlichen Wirkungsgradbereich zu haben einen Output von mindestens 170 Watt (was einen Input von ca. 205 Watt entspricht). Das heißt im Idle und beim Surfen (und bei vielen auch beim Spielen) wird man mit so einen Netzteil sehr viel Energie sinnlos verbraten.



Hardrunner schrieb:


> gut und schön, aber is das nich bei mehr watt auch schwieriger die effiziens zu halten? meine so wegen 250w und so..



Eigentlich nicht, die Technik ist ja im Prinzip die gleiche, nur das einige Komponenten etwas größer Dimensioniert sind. Es kommt eher auf die Qualität und Technik der eingesetzten Bauteile an, als auf die Nennleistung vom NT.



Hardrunner schrieb:


> mehr davon im 500w bereich !


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ein 500W NT braucht man als nicht-MultiGPU Nutzer gar nicht. 
Es müsste mehr von diesen NTs im Bereich von 300-400W geben, das sind dann sehr gute NTs für Singlekarten Nutzer, also wären die Dinger für den großteil der User das Richtige. Auch beim Übertakten bleibt noch genug Reserve.

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, die Technik ist ja im Prinzip die gleiche, nur das einige Komponenten etwas größer Dimensioniert sind. Es kommt eher auf die Qualität und Technik der eingesetzten Bauteile an, als auf die Nennleistung vom NT.


DOch, eigentlich schon, da die Komponenten nicht nur größer dimensioniert wurden sondern z.B. auch mehr 'Phasen' genutzt werden.
Auf MoBos ists ja auch so ein Krampf mit der Anzahl der Phasen, denn je mehr man hat, desto ineffizienter wird das ganze!

Immerhin ists schön zu sehen, das erste Hersteller anfangen mit abschaltbaren Phasen zu arbeiten...




Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ein 500W NT braucht man als nicht-MultiGPU Nutzer gar nicht.
> Es müsste mehr von diesen NTs im Bereich von 300-400W geben, das sind dann sehr gute NTs für Singlekarten Nutzer, also wären die Dinger für den großteil der User das Richtige. Auch beim Übertakten bleibt noch genug Reserve.


Full ACK!
Ein ordentlich ausgestattetes/dimensioniertes 350-400W NT langt für so ziemlich alles.

Das Problem ist nur, das die meisten Leute nicht wissen, wieviel ihre Rechner nun wirklich verbraten.

Ich bin mir sicher, das mein Rechner nur schwer über 300W auf der Primärseite kommt, wenn doch würd mich das doch schon wundern (oder ich hab alle Platten dran, dann kanns durchaus sein, nur bin ich hier dank Hotswap Rahmen flexibel )


----------



## mFuSE (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Full ACK!
> Ein ordentlich ausgestattetes/dimensioniertes 350-400W NT langt für so ziemlich alles.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, das die meisten Leute nicht wissen, wieviel ihre Rechner nun wirklich verbraten.





Na .. der Überzeugung war ich auch lange .,.. habe aber dann doch überrascht zur Kenntnis genommen wieviel so ein Übertakteter Quad schlucken kann ...  Gut ... wer den mit 1.5 Volt befeuert ist selbst schuld ... aber sooo viel Spielraum hat man mit ~350-400 Watt tatsächlich nicht mehr
 - wenn man sich anschaut was die neuen ATIs und nVidias an Strom verbraten 


Und das ist ja nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ... 

Auchwenn man davon ausgehen kann zukünftige Grafikgenerationen werden im 2D Desktopbetrieb wesentlich sparsamer werden (müssen) .. aber was unter 3D Volllast zustande kommt .. da mag man noch nicht dran denken


----------



## Stromsparer (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erstes 80plus Gold Netzteil gebaut von NXP*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> also 92% ist schon echt ne hausnummer, find ich oO
> scheint nen ordentliches netzteil zu sein, lediglich halt etwas zu klein für einen gaming rechner, aber für HTPC o. office kiste ist es sicher ein schön effektives stromspar modell.



 Ich weis ja nicht was du unter Gaming PC verstehst, aber foldendes Setup benötigt 119 - ca. 150 Watt mit einem Corsair HX520 Watt:  Asus P5E 4 GB Corsair XM2 DDR2-800 CL5 Core 2 Duo E6750 Asus EAH3870 WD6400AAKS WD1001FALS 2x Sony DVD-Ram Laufwerk ca. 8 USB Geräte von Drucker bis Bluetooth Empfänger und externe Festplatte  und wäre perfekt für dieses Netzteil geeignet! Wer natürlichen einen zu kurzen P.... hat und ein 280 GTX SLI System braucht oder gar ein 4870X2 Quad Crossfire braucht natürlich einen größeren... err ein größereS


----------



## Mayday21 (13. Januar 2009)

Weiß jemand schon was neues zu diesem Netzteil?
Ich hab den Eindruck die stellen das nicht selbst her sondern sind nur Zulieferer.


----------



## Arrow1982 (14. Januar 2009)

Bin gerade dabei für meine Zukünftige einen Computer zusammenzubasteln. Das NT wäre perfekt dafür, nur leider hab ich vor ein paar Tagen schon ein bequiet (mit 80+ bronze) bestellt. Dieses hier wäre mir lieber gewesen und hätte auch locker ausgereicht (Athlon 4850e, Radeon 4650, 1 HDD).


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

Mehr Watt = einfach größere Bauelemente kann man so nicht sagen herr rain in may 84.
Da mehr Energie noch andere nebeneffekte, wie größere elektrische und magnetische Felder bedeuten und einige anderen kleinigkeiten, ist es idR sogar schwerer große NTs effizient zu machen als kleine.


----------



## b0s (14. Januar 2009)

Sofern BigBubby's Aussage zutrifft wäre es doch schön, wenn z.b. Enermax sein Portfolio nach der neuen Revolution-Reihe (massig Leistung bei hoher Effizienz) um mittel- bis niedrig-Leistungs-NTs mit gar noch höherer Effizienz erweitert. BeQuiet hat ja schon einen löblichen Vorstoß in diese Richtung getan.

Ich fänds gut, wenn die NT Herstellern ihren kleineren Modellen auch mal ein ordentliches Kabelsortiment spendieren würden. Bis auf das dritte, sechste oder achte 6+2 Pol PEG-Kabel für Multi-GPU kann doch jedes 350 W NT die gleichen tausend Kabel haben. KM vorausgesetzt, sonst könnte es natürlich unangenehm werden.


----------



## Mayday21 (14. Januar 2009)

b0s schrieb:


> Sofern BigBubby's Aussage zutrifft wäre es doch schön, wenn z.b. Enermax sein Portfolio nach der neuen Revolution-Reihe (massig Leistung bei hoher Effizienz) um mittel- bis niedrig-Leistungs-NTs mit gar noch höherer Effizienz erweitert. BeQuiet hat ja schon einen löblichen Vorstoß in diese Richtung getan.


Naja, immerhin gibt es schon die Pro und Modu Reihe von Enermax - ab 385 Watt und mit der 80 plus Bronze Auszeichnung.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (14. Januar 2009)

Super jetzt muss nur noch Enermax solche NTs rausbringen denn ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur von Enermax seit mein OEM NT sich mit einem riesen Knall verabschiedet hat!!!


----------



## Mayday21 (14. Januar 2009)

Es gibt doch schon solche Enermax Netzteile (siehe Beitrag #21)


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

+bronze und +gold sind zwei verschiedene sachen


----------



## Mayday21 (14. Januar 2009)

Ahso, hatte "I am a O.C. Profi" Bezug auf den ersten Beitrag genommen? Dachte er hat auf einen der letzten Beiträge geantwortet.


----------

